
Elon Musk’s 3 Step First Principles Thinking to Solve Problems Like a Genius - mayooshin
https://mayooshin.com/first-principles-thinking/
======
eshwar
The problem seems to be that people _like_ templates for solving problems (not
that there is one).

------
Kagerjay
TLDR - grab the lowest hanging fruit, always validate never assume, ask why
5xs

